# Possible Use For A Wiper Motor?



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Last year I was given two wiper motors. One was a regular one, that I used to open and close a coffin lid. The other I'm not sure how to use. It only goes back and forth and not in a full circle. I am guessing it is for a rear window wiper? Has anyone used one of these for any props, or have any suggestions as to what I could use it on?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You could use it for almost anything. A rocking chair, teeter tooter, etc. You use it to make something popup out of a hole and back down. Have a skelly spanking a trick or treater. A leer prop staring back and forth down a driveway or road.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> You use it to make something popup out of a hole and back down.


Ooh, like a mutant zombie gopher!:googly:

These are good suggestions. I've never used a wiper motor for a prop (we're slowly getting onto animatronics), but I'd love to see what you do with this, Scary.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Scary Godmother, do you have the model number of the motor that moves back and forth? I've never heard of a wiper motor that does that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Have a skelly spanking a trick or treater."

Kinky.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Although this one is pneumatic, you could use your electric one the same way:
Mechs 08 :: Swinging frame video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/100_1854
It's a great secondary startle.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Scary Godmother, do you have the model number of the motor that moves back and forth? I've never heard of a wiper motor that does that.


I'm not sure, I'll check it out when I go home tonight and see if there is one on there. Maybe if I have time, I'll run a short video so you can see it.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> "Have a skelly spanking a trick or treater."
> 
> Kinky.


Took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Scary Godmother, do you have the model number of the motor that moves back and forth? I've never heard of a wiper motor that does that.


Okay, here it is in action. There is a number on the top, but it is partly worn off and hard to read.

100_0311.flv video by ScaryGodmother_2007 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid243.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/100_0311


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ooh, like a mutant zombie gopher!:googly:
> 
> These are good suggestions. I've never used a wiper motor for a prop (we're slowly getting onto animatronics), but I'd love to see what you do with this, Scary.


Roxy, once you get into animating your props, you'll be hooked! There has been a large learning curve for me, as I am not at all mechanically inclined, but thanks to all the help I have had from people on this forum, I have completed two props so far, and hope to make a couple more for this year. I will post whatever we end up making.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the video, Scary. That's a very interesting motor - I can think of a few uses if the speed could be reduced.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Thanks for the video, Scary. That's a very interesting motor - I can think of a few uses if the speed could be reduced.


The wiper is wired to the low speed, but the adapter I was using for the video is a 9V. On my other wiper motor props, I used adapters that have adjustable speeds so that I could slow them down. So, I can slow it down some, I would appreciate any ideas that you have.:jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting...it appears that there is an additional mechanism inside the case of the motor converting rotary motion to the back and forth.

Like Otaku said...could be quite useful. Nice find Scary.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, that case bolted to the end of the motor is the transmission that converts rotary to reciprocal motion. A similar, but much larger transmission can be found in most washing machines.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's another wiper that is set up for reciprocal motion.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/ELECTRIC-WIPER-MOTORS/GP_2002021_N_111+1950+200729646+600003806_10101.jcw
This one if pretty expensive, but if you comb swap meets you can usually find them for around $20.00 each. Originally designed for Jeeps, lots of custom rods use them because of their small size.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

If you decide you need a regular wiper instead of that oscillating one...let me know... I'll swap a regular one for it....or $.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That would be a great time saver in a limited space!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone want to do some leg work for us and find out what model of wiper motors do this?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

heres a few 

VW Thing, from 1973 and 1974

the rear window wiper for the following :
CHEVY ASTRO VAN 1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 
GMC SAFARI (GMC) 1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005

Mighty Wiper by Pacific Western Design Inc


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, this has turned into an interesting thread! I guess what I really need are suggestions as to how to hook up this motor to a prop since it does not work in the same way as the wiper motors that I have used that make a full circle. Would I need the same kind of set up as far as an arm(?) to connect it to whatever I want it to move? I know the setup that I had to use for my opening and closing coffin was a bit complicated for me, I had to have someone with more mechanical aptitude set it up for me using pictures from one of My Mania's props. Some of the props that I want to make are: rocking tombstone, rocking chair, leer or grave popper (and many more!). Any thoughts on if this motor will work for any of those, and if so, how to set them up? Thanks from the mechanically un-inclined Halloween lover!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Scary Godmother, I can get some pics of the mounting and linkage that I used on Miss Thrifty's rocking chair if you'd like to see how I attached the motor. It's a kid-sized wooden rocker.
BTW, there's a how-to thread going on at Halloween Forum on making a leering gravestone prop using a 12VDC motor.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-prop-building-group/74930-project-1-instructor-thread.html


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Scary Godmother, I can get some pics of the mounting and linkage that I used on Miss Thrifty's rocking chair if you'd like to see how I attached the motor. It's a kid-sized wooden rocker.
> BTW, there's a how-to thread going on at Halloween Forum on making a leering gravestone prop using a 12VDC motor.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-prop-building-group/74930-project-1-instructor-thread.html


Thanks, Otaku, that would be great! I will also check out that thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HolyTerror said:


> heres a few
> 
> VW Thing, from 1973 and 1974
> 
> ...


you are awesome, man!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just did some research. Those motors are 2x or more expensive than regular motors. Oh well. there goes a good idea.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

the back and forth motion would be great for a "Monster in the Box"


----------

